
Dismantling of a U.S. workplace safety rule - SolaceQuantum
https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-report/usa-beryllium-rule/
======
TomMckenny
>Hours after OSHA announced the beryllium rule delay on March 21, 2017, Byrne
sent another letter to the agency...The letter thanked OSHA for the delay but
urged it to issue a new beryllium rule that did not include the ancillary
safety provisions for the shipyard and construction industries.

>That same day, Byrne’s re-election campaign received $5,000 in contributions
from the Associated Builders & Contractors

Coincidence?

~~~
ams6110
Hate to think a politician could be bought for a paltry amount like $5,000. I
mean, should not be able to be bought at all, but $5,000... That's _nothing_.

~~~
alexpetralia
My dad often says: "you'd be surprised how cheaply people will sell themselves
for." I have found this to be true over and over again.

~~~
eesmith
There's a quote along the lines "the surprise isn't that politicians can be
bought, but that you or I could afford them."

Searching now, I can't find the quote. I did find "It never fails to astonish
me how cheaply a politician can be bought." by Timothy Noah at
[https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2005/08/bob-ney-
characte...](https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2005/08/bob-ney-character-
witness.html) .

------
sverige
Generally speaking, I oppose new regulations because they are very often
overly burdensome and costly. But reversing these 'ancillary' regulations
after years of negotiation with the concerned parties and reasonably
predictable benefits for worker safety seems pretty fucking stupid.

~~~
ScannerBrightly
Pretty fucking stupid is par for the course right now

~~~
bradknowles
Nero fiddled while Rome burned. I’m convinced that he did so, because he got
real joy out of watching Rome burn.

Trump sure likes to fiddle a lot.

~~~
zaarn
The fiddle was first recorded around the 9th century, by then Nero had been
dead for a very long time.

------
joe_the_user
The Obama administration did a lot of ostensibly good things in it's waning
days. But these are strange to look at since they bring up the question, "how
much did they expect this stand? When they saw an administration with a wholly
different outlook ready to take over, what were they thinking?"

It's mysterious, frustrating or just "what you'd expect" (in a bad way) to me.

~~~
thereisnospork
It's good politics, if nothing else. More good-sounding* policies for the
opposition to have to spend political capital removing. Legislative cannon-
fodder, in other words.

*The actual virtue of the policies being mostly irrelevant.

~~~
isostatic
Why remove them then?

They’re either ineffectual, in which case leave them, good, so leave them, or
bad, so remove them.

Given that it was quite possible that the democrats would have won in 2016,
would Clinton have been pushing to remove them? If they are really bad (rather
than good or irelevent) then they’d need to be removed.

------
ykevinator
The only reason I vote Democrat is stuff like this.

------
dmode
Trump will sell his country to enrich himself, so not really surprised that he
doesn’t give two hoots about factory workers

